# Potencia 500 ó 100W para auto



## estebanlarrosa (Jun 18, 2009)

Hola, mi nombre es Esteban, soy estudiante de electrónica y soy de Uruguay.

Soy nuevo en esto de los foros, he leído muchos temas de este foro y la verdad que estoy sorprendido porque son de mucha gran ayuda, y yo quisiera saber si me podrían ayudar a realizar una potencia de audio de 500 ó 1000W  para un auto.

Tengo mis dudas, para este circuito puede ser que deba usar un "inversor de voltage" y tener que transformar la Corriente Contínua de mi batería a un alto voltage en Alterna? Si pueden pasarme un diagrama de también como hacer ese inversor, les agradecería mucho.

Desde ya, muchas gracias a todos.-


----------



## estebanlarrosa (Jun 18, 2009)

Disculpen nuevamente. Se puede hacer para 4 vías? saludos y gracias!


----------



## Cacho (Jun 18, 2009)

Moví tu tema a esta sección.


----------



## estebanlarrosa (Jun 18, 2009)

ahh. ok. gracias! y perdon porqe soy nuevo en esto. pense qe era en la otra. 

Agradezco de algún circuito que ya haya sido probado! desde ya, muchas gracias!


----------



## Cacho (Jun 18, 2009)

No hay problema.
El asunto es que estás pidiendo partes correspondientes a Fuentes de Alimentación y otras referidas a Audio: Gran Señal.

Revisá ambas secciones y vas a encontrar información sobre lo que necesitás.

Saludos


----------



## unleased! (Jun 18, 2009)

estebanlarrosa dijo:
			
		

> ...y yo quisiera saber si me podrían ayudar a realizar una potencia de audio de 500 ó 1000W  para un auto.
> 
> Tengo mis dudas, para este circuito puede ser que deba usar un "inversor de voltage" y tener que transformar la Corriente Contínua de mi batería a un alto voltage en Alterna? Si pueden pasarme un diagrama de también como hacer ese inversor, les agradecería mucho.


 Veo que no tienes experiencia por lo que te recomiendo que hagas primero amplificador pequeños, aprender como funcionan. Una etapa de 1000W no es la mejor opción para los primeros pasos de un electrónico.

Para la fuente elevadora, existe una fuente smps de luciperro a 12V en este foro, lee todas las hojas, contienen información util.

Para el amplificador, hay muchos para escoger, recomendado un amplificador del foro de 200W con dos mosfet, es facil de encontrar.

Monta la fuente de luciperro y el amplificador de 200W. Tendrás una etapa bastante buena y mas potente de lo que crees.   
Pruevalos y saca tus conclusiones.

Saludos.


----------



## estebanlarrosa (Jun 18, 2009)

Hola unleased. Gracias por tu aporte. Si, es que soy novato en esta parte de audio y es que buscaba algo grande (y talves me este saltando pasos de practica menores), ya que es para un proyecto del curso. Voy a intentar montar la de 200W y leer acerca de la fuente. Gracias por tu aporte nuevamente. 

Si saben de alguna de 500W que haya sido probado, les agradecería mucho. 

Gracias a todos.-


----------



## Jhonny DC (Ene 17, 2010)

estebanlarrosa dijo:


> Si saben de alguna de 500W que haya sido probado, les agradecería mucho.


 
Hola esteban, acá te dejo el link de un ampli muy bueno aunque,  con base en tu experiencia, dudo de que te sea una buena idea. Mejor as caso a unleased y comienza por la potencia de 200W que de por sí ya es bastante potencia.
Salu2


----------

